# Сколько КГ весит Консона и Каприс?



## _Scandalli_ (20 Окт 2012)

Стоя, под фанерку, можно будет поиграть? Номера 3 подряд!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Окт 2012)

Я стоя по отделению (около часа) работал на Супите и Скандалли-Полифоника-14 с ансамблем, хоть и не могучего телосложения. Ремни только нужно одевать нестандартным образом, что бы аккордеон не заваливался.


----------

